
Why a greater depression for the 2020s is inevitable - Tiggers
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2020/apr/29/ten-reasons-why-greater-depression-for-the-2020s-is-inevitable-covid
======
Rallerbabs
Dr. Doom again?

He's been consistently getting things wrong for a long time now.

[https://seekingalpha.com/article/191984-the-great-roubini-
wr...](https://seekingalpha.com/article/191984-the-great-roubini-wrong-again-
and-again)

------
vanniv
Easy: because that's the goal

